
Putin’s new world order - enlightenedfool
http://www.politico.eu/article/putin-new-world-order-syria-united-nations-new-york/
======
coldtea
> _First, the United States and its Western allies are responsible for the sad
> state of world affairs owing to their foolhardy interventions on behalf of
> democratic revolutions. Democratic revolutions are the dreams of those who
> have unrealistic views of the world._

Yeah, those hopeless western romantics. It's all about "helping bring
democracy". Controlling the area, putting friendly lackeys in power, ensuring
cheap resources, and showing the world who's "cop" obviously doesn't have
anything to do with those interventions. Or that dictators are welcome and
nourished when they are doing their work for them, from the Sakh and Pinochet
to the more hardcore arab regimes.

Oh, and that those interventions repeatedly end in nightmarish non-democratic
destroyed societies (but that still serve their purpose in destabilizing the
area) must be a total accident.

